# UEFA Champions League 17-18 Apr



## OddsPoster (Apr 16, 2012)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
17 Apr 21:45 Bayern Munich - Real Madrid 2.70 3.20 2.71 +151  
18 Apr 21:45 Chelsea FC - Barcelona FC 4.75 3.75 1.75 +169


----------

